# How women flirt...



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

:um


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

That's funny.:haha


----------



## foolosophy11 (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't get it.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

It's simple.

No matter what, they won't look at him.


----------



## foolosophy11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Why would anyone go "OMG DON'T LOOK AT HIM!!!!" if they're single? And why look away just because he's not looking at her?


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

foolosophy11 said:


> Why would anyone go "OMG DON'T LOOK AT HIM!!!!" if they're single? And why look away just because he's not looking at her?


Turn your brain off and laugh with us.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

foolosophy11 said:


> Why would anyone go "OMG DON'T LOOK AT HIM!!!!" if they're single? And why look away just because he's not looking at her?


Don't want to show they are interested. The fear of showing too much interest is confusing to me. I suppose it's the gender role of that a man must show the interest and the women must stay coy and sit back and have the power to accept or deny the interest.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i wonder what the equations are for those curves...


----------



## MarkusEllek (Sep 1, 2011)

Hehe funny - though I didn't get it right away..


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

I lol'ed.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Hahahaha. It's true.

Though personally, I find I am more successful at flirting when I actually say something.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I always look away. Nice!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Some girls do the exact opposite and flag you down with their eyes! In fact I bet some could win world class staring contests!


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

bwidger85 only flirts with girls who work at the cookie store!


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

Haha funny but true


----------



## TallGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

I dunno if I like someone I do look away, but only after I catch their eye and smile first. People tell me I'm intimidating... so I've learned I have to "soften" my image. It doesn't seem to help that much though, people rarely smile back or talk to me.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

LOL I look away when I catch the guy looking back...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:lol


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It seems that the more you'd like a woman to look at you, the less likely she is to do so. I have a bit of a crush on this woman who rides my bus. I'd really like to try and talk to her, but haven't gotten the guts yet. She usually rides the bus in the daytime, but yesterday evening when I was going home from work, she happened to be on the bus as well. Only two or three other people were on the bus, and she was the only person in the back part of the bus. I passed right by her on my way to the back seat, and I kind of said to myself that if she glanced up at me, I'd give her a little smile and say "Hi", nothing else. Even though I was the only person coming back that way, she didn't even look at me, just stared at her purse or phone or whatever she was doing. Oh, well.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Colton said:


> bwidger85 only flirts with girls who work at the cookie store!


haha, man, what is up with you and cookies? this is the second reference! :b

edit: er, ok, i got it now LOL


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

IcedOver said:


> It seems that the more you'd like a woman to look at you, the less likely she is to do so. I have a bit of a crush on this woman who rides my bus. I'd really like to try and talk to her, but haven't gotten the guts yet. She usually rides the bus in the daytime, but yesterday evening when I was going home from work, she happened to be on the bus as well. Only two or three other people were on the bus, and she was the only person in the back part of the bus. I passed right by her on my way to the back seat, and I kind of said to myself that if she glanced up at me, I'd give her a little smile and say "Hi", nothing else. Even though I was the only person coming back that way, she didn't even look at me, just stared at her purse or phone or whatever she was doing. Oh, well.


She was probably either nervous/shy or had a bad day.

I hope she looks up next time!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"LynnNBoys"--That's just it -- this girl never looks at anybody. She just gets on the bus, goes to the back seat and never even seems to allow her gaze to stray over anybody. Anytime I've looked at her, she's maybe looked back once. Maybe she doesn't like talking to people in public or had a bad experience, although I heard one guy say "Hi" to her and she replied the same.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> haha, man, what is up with you and cookies? this is the second reference! :b
> 
> edit: er, ok, i got it now LOL


I'm just goofin' on ya, bro!


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

This is basically how I flirt. :um


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

There is a woman where I work, I think might have been flirting with me. :stu


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm a total stud. Everywhere I go, women don't look at me. Yeesh, I'm not a piece of meat, ladies. Show some respect. :no


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

That's hilarious. XD


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ape in space said:


> I'm a total stud. Everywhere I go, women don't look at me. Yeesh, I'm not a piece of meat, ladies. Show some respect. :no


:lol


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

That's how I flirt, but I'm a guy


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> I'm a total stud. Everywhere I go, women don't look at me. Yeesh, I'm not a piece of meat, ladies. Show some respect. :no


LOL


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I lol'd.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

in my experience
" you got a job?" "you play basketball?" " you got a car" "your handsome let me see your wallet."
a yes or sure any of these leads to a relationship.
Kanye speak for me man.


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

I think this is more true for shy women. They're too afraid of leaving their feelings out in the open so they feint disinterest to avoid complications. That and just looking at him turns them incapacitated shell of a person. You'd honestly never know if we liked you or not, which is the sad part. Most non-SA women I know practically pounce on the guy!


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

That is true for me, I can only flirt online.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Cute. It's sorta true.. but than again sometimes I am bold and would smile


----------



## ddhamilt (Aug 25, 2011)

Funny...BUT DEF. NOT TRUE


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Women suck at flirting. They usually use some trite line like, "Haven't we met before?" When you both know that you never seen each other before. If women had to approach men for sex instead of the other way around the human race would have died out by now.


----------



## GPU (Nov 5, 2011)

lol


----------

